# How much does skiing suck?



## Dmilkman (Jan 31, 2013)

*Skiing*

I usually ride if I'm out by myself or with a couple other people that are riding. If I'm with a whole group of friends that are skiing then I'll definitely ski because it's a lot more enjoyable as a group.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd rather cut my feet off than put them in a ski boot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I skied a couple of times before snowboarding. it's just different.
to me skiing felt more 2 dimensional. sure you can go fast but it feels like your legs are doing most of the work. snowboarding feels 3 dimensional and more fun.
kinda like riding motorcycle. people who have never ridden motorcycles will never understand why riding motorcycle is just so much fun than driving a car.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I'd rather cut my feet off than put them in a ski boot.


OMG the first time i ever went snowboarding my friend and i rented our equipment, and the guy gave us ski boots and when we tried to strap into our boards we were so confused haha. The boots hurt like hell, I was so glad to get out of them when some instructor came by and told us we had been given the wrong boots lol. So I feel ya!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

that's ridiculous. skiing is fine, i have friends who rip on skis and friends who suck at snowboarding and i'd much rather go with the skiers. also depends on the mountain, big white for example has just as many steezy skiers as boarders (i mean riding style not looks). if i hadn't switched to snowboarding because all my friends did it i would be as good as i am now on but on skis and i'd be posting this in some skier forum under a thread 'how much does snowboarding suck'


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tried skiing once in 1984. Realized it sucked and never looked back.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Not the right forum to get an unbiased answer to that 

Just saying; I experience the opposite. Most (> 90%) of the ones I know who did snowboard in the mid 2000 went back to skis/tele


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Steezy skier? :dunno: is that actually possible.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

My opinion- "Skiing sucks" a minimal amount.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I skied for years, way back in the days of dinosaurs. Snowboarding hadn't been invented -- for that matter neither had anything along the lines of park. You skied the groomers or you were a BC skier, and that was it. It was fun, and more importantly it was the only game in town. Eventually gave it up simply because I couldn't put enough time into it.

25 years later, I tried snowboarding and loved it. I like snowboarding better than skiing, but I like skiing better than nothing. The biggest thing I hate about skiing, as others have mentioned, are the boots. If they could come up with a more comfortable alternative to those torture devices, skiing would do a lot better.

As far as skiers trying snowboarding, I've talked to a lot of skiers who tried it and went back to skis. Mostly seems to be the real advanced skiers who either can't handle or don't want to be going back to the bunny slope to start over.

I occasionally rent skis and go with my wife and daughter, and it's ok. But I'm much more bothered by the fact that they are green-run skiers than by the fact that I'm wearing dual planks. Usually they pack it in partway through the day, at which point I whisper "whoo hooo!" and return my rentals and switch to the board.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I skied back when I was so young I can't even remember doing it. I grew up skating, so of course I chose snowboarding over skiing when I was old enough to decide for myself. Back when I started riding around 1990, there were still quite a few places that didn't even let us on the slopes. 

I have always pretty much cringed at the thought of putting on set of skis, but I have been dreaming of taking a split board into some backcountry. So now I do want to try it for that reason, and also just as some kind of challenge or something new to try. 

It has been pretty interesting watching both sports progress over the years. For a long time there was definitely very distinct ski and snowboard cultures. Back when I rode park all the time, people would get pissed when a skier would roll through. Now, the sports and cultures are much more intertwined than ever, even if the skiers have been riding some coattails into the freestyle and park world. I think it is pretty crazy that they are even going to have halfpipe skiing as an Olympic sport this year.

I'm not sure how I feel about how everything is now. There was always quite a bit of animosity between skiers and boarders. That seems to have calmed down quite a bit more recently, which is probably a good thing. It is pretty awesome that we have pretty much taken over and became the majority at most places I visit. 

I will never again go to snowbird and give them any of my money after going there and finding out they had a whole other side of the mountain that was off limits to us. I can't believe I actually went back there the second time I went to Utah. I had a much better time at Solitude and Brighton anyway, plus the conditions seemed to be way better.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Steezy skier? :dunno: is that actually possible.


 hehe my thoughts exactly


----------



## Sycomore (Feb 28, 2013)

Started skiing in the 80's, tried snowboarding in the early 90's and never looked back.

That being said, I did enjoy skiing and can see how it has some advantages over snowboarding. Both are great ways to enjoy the mountain and the debate as to which is best is purely sterile.
I've also witnessed a decreasing ratio of skiers vs snowboarders over the years. There are many articles discussing the fact that snowboarding is dying out and, even though it's a bit exaggerated, there are some generational and technical factors that do explain a trend change.

I also know of more people that went back to skiing after trying snowboarding than vice versa.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Skiing is awesome.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Never skied but go with skiers all the time. I think the only time i've seen a skier with steeze was my grandpa. An old norwegian with extremely long wood telemark skis and he could rip down any slope. If I got more than 7 days of real riding a year then I would probably try it out just out of curiosity but for now I will stick with the coolest sport in the world.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First rule of splitboarding. Bring a skier. Happy to have them along for the ride. But yeah, I am having more fun.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I skied once as a little kid, then my folks split up and I moved to Cocoa Beach, FL, where I grew up surfing. So, many years later when I moved back to New England I figured snowboarding would be a natural fit. In Florida I couldn't even waterski with TWO planks, I also slalomed, even starting out on one ski. I never even considered skiing, although literally everyone I ride with are skiers, including my wife (she took it up a couple of years after I started riding because she was tired of being left alone every weekend). It kind of drives me nuts, because skiers don't seem to understand the inherent differences in the sports, like how much it sucks (and hurts) to have to deal with flat areas, or why I prefer to sit on the outside seats on the lift so I can get the fuck out of their way as their jabbing their poles into my bindings getting off the left. I bitch about skiers more hogging up the trails with there slooow back-n-forth crap more than even skiers bitch about "knuckle draggers." But still, we manage to get along.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

when i was younger, i skiied,

glad i started snowboarding instead...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I only skied because in elementary school the class would go on field trips to some of the local hills and they were too freaked out about this new fad called snowboarding and would not let us get board rentals only skis.
I never would have skied if it weren't for that because I used to skate and I just saw snowboarding and the winter version of that.


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

I skied from 12-26 years of age. 
I tried snowboarding once in those 14 years and had a hard time with it. 
Last year I was in New Zealand I decided to snowboard and I loved it. I picked it up alot easier this time, they both have the same principles. I have an added advantage where I can look at any run and it not scare me. Being that im a beginner, it has huge advantages. When I have done lessons, I have pretty well much blown my instructors away with how fast I have progressed.
I would still like to ski in the future, but for now, boarding is my new priority.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't tell which is more fun. I love them both. I think skiing is more time saving an hassle free - you don't have to strap down and up your binding before and after the lift.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I used to ski, but switched to snowboarding soon after the first parabolic skis were widely marketed.

I think there are 2 main reasons that I enjoy boarding more: the learning curve for boarding was opposite to that of skiing. I had quickly become an intermediate skier, but really didn't want to put the time and effort into becoming a better skier. Once I learned how to link turns on a board, then the improvements came fast and furious and I was feeling better (and a little proud of myself) almost every time out. Positive feedback is an addictive thing and I just boarded more and skied less until I just didn't ski anymore.

Without the ability to pole and skate, I found that you really had to be more in tune with the hill: where to stop, where to carry speed, etc. I started looking at the hill very differently and I enjoyed the experience beyond just the adrenaline rush.

I ride with a group of very good skiers and good boarders. Following those skiers around has really pushed me to be a better boarder.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Have yet to have a fellow rider talk down on me. I have had a skier or two be disrespectful. Not to mention they rarely chat on the lift. I don't think I've ever not had a convo with another boarder.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

I like the learning curve of snowboarding better.

Like other people have mentioned, it's easy to become an intermediate skiier and then get stuck there. My first time ever on a ski resort I was skiing, and after lunch that day I was comfortable zipping down blues. At that point I thought I was the best skiier in the world, but had I tried to improve my skiing I would probably have taken a long time.

I guess I was pretty lucky I got dragged along on a ski trip with a bunch of boarders (which encouraged me to try boarding) - I was getting bored of skiing already, and I kind of enjoyed the challenge of boarding. Now I find it more dynamic and flexible than skiing =D


----------



## Saint Alphonso (Aug 25, 2013)

I grew up on skis. Took it to a pretty high level and skied competitively. I blew out my knee badly and had some surgeries. Doctor recommended snowboarding as a healthier alternative for my knees since you don't have that range of motion. My first day I was like "holy shit why didn't I start this 15 years ago?".


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I do both. Like everything in life, both have advantages and disadvantages.

BTW, go check out some video some JP Auclair videos. Skiing doesn't suck compare to riding. It's just different.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

I've tried skiing, it was nice. I prefer snowboarding. So in my opinion skiing doesn't suck, it's just different. Like someone posted previously.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> Have yet to have a fellow rider talk down on me. I have had a skier or two be disrespectful. Not to mention they rarely chat on the lift. *I don't think I've ever not had a convo with another boarder*.


AWTA. 

Also, I grew up skiing (between 3-10, occasionally dabbling into snowblades) and then I would board for 2 or 3 days a week when I was 10. Now I tend to board most of the time and I'll grab a pair of rental skis for a day or two. I'm the only boarder in my family, and this year I'm going with a group of 12 and I'll be the only boarder. I much prefer boarding, but skiing certainly doesn't suck.

Although I did go once with a group of boarders and loved it so much.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have met a lot of folks who have done both. I would say that going from snowboarding back to skiing is more common than the other way around.

I skiied once when I was 12. Didn't make it back to another snow covered mountain until I was 28. The plan was to ski and snowboard that trip... however I strapped that board on first and never took the skis out of my bag.

I almost skiied again a 2nd time when the group wanted to go to Alta. However, one of the girls on the trip saved me by begging me to ride Snowbird with her instead :yahoo: Good times.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tarzanman said:


> *I have met a lot of folks who have done both. I would say that going from snowboarding back to skiing is more common than the other way around.*
> I skiied once when I was 12. Didn't make it back to another snow covered mountain until I was 28. The plan was to ski and snowboard that trip... however I strapped that board on first and never took the skis out of my bag.
> 
> I almost skiied again a 2nd time when the group wanted to go to Alta. However, one of the girls on the trip saved me by begging me to ride Snowbird with her instead :yahoo: Good times.


I imagine that's because there are more who start on skis than start on a snowboard. At least that's certainly the case for pretty much everyone I know, and most I've seen/met before.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

TLDR summary: After alpine and tele skiing for 36 years I think snowboarding is MUCH more fun!

I alpine skied from 3 to 20. I tele skied from 20 to 39. During that time I snowboarded once with a rental board in the very early days when lessons didn't even exist. I think I was too small for the board. I twisted awkwardly and slightly injured my knee. I also had no clue what I was doing and did not get it right away, so I went back to skiing.

I was working at a small resort in 1993 when a buddy and I took up tele skiing. It was great - different and fun. This was in the days before the ski revolution so there wasn't much interesting happening in skiing. During those days we skied equally with buddies who skied and buddies who snowboarded. Hanging out together was never an issue. I grabbed a board a couple times in there, but never bit. We got very good at tele skiing - the steeper and deeper the better. I will do plenty of cliff-type drops on teles, but I never really hit the park even once that became acceptable. 

In 2001 I moved to upstate NY for school. I loathe skiing in the East and I thought it would be fun to also learn to snowboard a bit better so I got a board off eBay. (Got one for my wife as well. She was also an expert tele skier.) For me tele skiing in the East is just a workout. My wife has a great attitude as long as she is sliding on snow - I do not! I wasn't having as much fun except on our trips back West. I still primarily tele'ed between 2001 and 2011, but would occasionally snowboard - probably 10 - 15 times over 10 years. 

Last year (age 39) I finally embraced snowboarding and only tele'ed once. I am addicted. At this point snowboarding is SO MUCH MORE FUN. Learning new things is great and snowboarding seems much more playful. I am hitting small rails. I started doing (and landing) frontside and backside 180's. I try to ride switch a good portion of each day. Even just going out and spinning around and playing on my edges is fun. Perhaps it is different for young people taking up skiing, but snowboarding lends itself to a lot more small, easy tricks that give you things to practice and drive improvement. At this point I can ride most anything on the mountain, but I was also quite happy spending two hours yesterday in the "mini park" riding probably 100' vertical. I can also snowboard all day and tele skiing usually wore me out in 1/2 a day. Effort-wise snowboarding is probably 10% of the effort of tele skiing and 50% of the effort of alpine skiing. 

I absolutely believe everyone should do both. As someone mentioned earlier, you look at the mountain differently. I am always amazed at the stupid things skiers do that frustrate snowboarders. I also know a lot of the things skiers hate about snowboarders. Why can't we just all get along!

Anyway, I know this was a long and boring read for many of you, but the bottom line is that it is a different experience for everyone. Unless you are a kid, I think getting to be a good skier is harder than getting to be a good snowboarder. But, it is less painful to become and intermediate skier.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

1. Ski Boots Suck.
2. Ski Poles Suck.
3. Skis Suck.
4. Having to carry all this shit 1/2 mile from paking lot to base while walking in fucking ski boots Sucks.

5. You can't replicate the feeling of a deep layed out carve on a snowboard with skis, so why do it.


----------

